# Sticky  Shrimp and Invertebrates FAQ



## Wasserpest

This post contains a compilation of links to helpful threads, FAQs, and articles.

*General Guides*
Advice for new shrimp keepers
List of Hobby Inverts
Questionnaire to identify problems

*Specific Guides*
Information for people wanting to breed cherry shrimp Article
Crystal Red Shrimp information (care and breeding) Article
DIY Peat Filter
Crystal Bee Shrimp Breeding Guide - Making It Easy

*Abbreviations*
List of shrimp and invertebrate related abbreviations
Glossary of Terms, FAQ's, useful links and search tips

*Identification*
What's that bug? How to recognize them

*Photos*
Shrimp picture gallery
Shrimp aquariums


----------



## Wasserpest

*Topics for FAQ posts/threads/articles*



Kunsthure said:


> Here are my suggestions for the FAQs we need for inverts:
> 1. Abbreviations
> 2. Neo info, like which ones are neos, basic neo care and breeding
> 3. Caridina info, just like what would be in the neo thread
> 4. Substrates
> 5. General fish and critter (eg CPO or crays) compatibility
> 6. Possible reasons shrimp might be dying and what to do about them
> 7. Foods
> 8. Filtration options
> 9. Possibly basic tank setup, if that's not covered somewhere already
> 10. Snails
> 11. Possibly one about other inverts like crays, since this is an invert sub-forum, not just a shrimp sub-forum
> 
> -Lisa


----------

